# A Little Lighting Help Please



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a customer that wants me to brighten up a room for him. It is in a room with a cathedral ceiling. The ceiling is of course also the roof.
Currently he only has a ceiling fan light on a down rod.

He asked about can lights, but I don't know the width of the rafters to know if a can would even fit. Plus getting the wire to them would be a nightmare IMO.

Would can lights be an option? If so, how would you run the wiring?

What else would be a better option here given the cathedral ceiling?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Change the lamps in the fan/light to 50W R20.. more light facing toward floor...


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

put in a stripper pole with lasers on the corners, disco lights, a disco ball, a lit dance floor, and a decent sound system and a bar and call it a day


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh boy.. retrofit can lights into that finished wood ceiling? Not my cup of tea!

Paint the ceiling white.. BAM, instant bright.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

wildleg said:


> put in a stripper pole with lasers on the corners, disco lights, a disco ball, a lit dance floor, and a decent sound system and a bar and call it a day


You're a big help!

Plus his wife didn't like that idea!:laughing:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I doubt wall sconces would get your there but they would help.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You have one 60w A lamp and three 23w CFL's lighting up the ceiling.. no wonder it's dark.. :no::no:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> You have one 60w A lamp and three 23w CFL's lighting up the ceiling.. no wonder it's dark.. :no::no:


I brought that up to them and they said they had tried regular bulbs with higher wattage and they didn't help with the dark ceiling so they just gave up and put in whatever they had when a bulb would go out.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> I brought that up to them and they said they had tried regular bulbs with higher wattage and they didn't help with the dark ceiling so they just gave up and put in whatever they had when a bulb would go out.


An *R* has a reflector in it focusing light down...

Just try (4) new lamps and you will see a difference... :thumbsup:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> An *R* has a reflector in it focusing light down...
> 
> Just try (4) new lamps and you will see a difference... :thumbsup:


Have you tried those in an LED?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> Have you tried those in an LED?


No.. I don't think you will get the same amount of lumens in LED...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

LL< why not ask mama if she'd like a chandelier in lieu of the f/l....?

~CS~


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> LL< why not ask mama if she'd like a chandelier in lieu of the f/l....?
> 
> ~CS~



I am going back today to present some options to them. That was one of the things I was going to bring up.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I suppose up/down sconces could look nice in that room. I like the chandelier, especially if the up lighting is pleasant. I've seen track with small heads on beams for wall wash and up lighting look pleasant.

I still like the stripper idea tho.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

wildleg said:


> I still like the stripper idea tho.


No, it's still too dark


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## ButcherSlayer (Oct 4, 2013)

What about track lighting? Seems about the only way


----------



## Bidder (Oct 1, 2013)

ButcherSlayer said:


> What about track lighting? Seems about the only way


+1 for this


----------



## 619Sparky (Oct 17, 2013)

ButcherSlayer said:


> What about track lighting? Seems about the only way


^What he said! Installing can lights would be a pain in the a** in that ceiling. If it was me I'd bid the price for the can stupid high for whats involved, and then I'd suggest a cheaper alternative like installing track lights instead. They just want the room brighter but how much are they willing to pay. You already know what it would take to get cans in and I doubt you or anyone else here would want to deal with that. Just my opinion though


----------



## joegregorio1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes, you can go track lighting. Have you thought a bout a series of pick lights 
Or a more modern strip lighting alternative? With the strip lighting there is a minimal amount of cuts or wire fishing.


----------



## joegregorio1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Puck lighting not pick


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I would not go with down lights the paddle fan will turn it into a bad disc...

I would recommend a few things, one most likely not to happen is stripping
the finish and using a lighter one.

The best thing is to build a trough to use single lamp dimmable fluorescent or LEDs.

You could even demonstrate with a single fluorescent and a green/black trash bag to drape in front of.

I believe they build a single element florescent that is set to not create gaps.

You could also go fluorescent up lights at or above the fans (I'm assuming it's centered)

Any light demo is going to accent the dark aspects of things!


----------

